# **Ellie and Willow**



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Thought it was time I posted some more pics of Ellie and Willow. They've come on so much this year, my babies. :lol: 
These were taken middle of October, so she's improved since then too. Ellie had just stopped relying on the strap at the front of her saddle, so her hands aren't in the best position, but she's learning to balance on her own. The other issue is feet too far in the stirrups, but all this will come with time. For those of you who dont know, Ellie is 4 years old, 5 in January and Willow is 9yrs old, 11.2hh. We've had Willow for about a year and a half.

Anyways, I'd like to know what you all think. :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh my, how cute is that?  She looks pretty good to me for a 4 almost 5 year old. I love her little blue saddle pad too. She is going to be a great rider by the time she is 6. :wink:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

that is soo cute, she's got a great seat!!! , can't wait till charlie starts ridding (he's 16 months)


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Aww I think she looks great!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone. She does make me proud.  

She's fallen off more times than I can remember, but it doesn't put her off. She just gets straight back on.


----------



## Miss Dent (Sep 11, 2007)

oh, ellie and willow look so very cute!!
You must be so proud!! I can only hope that when i have kids they can ride like ellie!!
well done!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww thankyou.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

She is a fabulous little rider already. 

Do you find the pony easier for her to manage than a full sized horse ?? Many ponies I have seen tend to be very stubborn with children...but then again they are just a more manageable seeming size for little ones.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I know what you mean. I know ponies that are like that. Thankfully Willow is an angel. He's a genuine kind little guy and he really looks after her. Dont get me wrong he can have his odd cheeky moment, but even those aren't bad.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She's just great for 4 (ok even 5). And doesn't look like that age - I'd guess 6-7 if not told.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah she's quite tall for age. Not the tallest in her class, but not far off. She certainly doesn't take after me in height, I'm only about 5'3-5'4.


----------



## cara (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh WOW she is great. My daughter is 5 and has a small white pony also she has only ever been on her with me holding the lead rope, How do you go on form there????
Hopefully next summer we wil do a bit more, our summer here in Ireland was terrible this year and she got very little riding done.

I think I am also a nervous mother................................


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

cara said:


> Oh WOW she is great. My daughter is 5 and has a small white pony also she has only ever been on her with me holding the lead rope, How do you go on form there????
> Hopefully next summer we wil do a bit more, our summer here in Ireland was terrible this year and she got very little riding done.
> 
> I think I am also a nervous mother................................


I know exactly how you feel. I'm a really nervous mother too. February/March time this year she started having lessons a couple of times a month. She has two different instructors, but they've brought her on loads. I never wanted to let go of the lead rein, so they use to send me away, to view from a distance. I was a bag of nerves the whole time, felt quite sick too.  
Atleast for the first few months, she was always on the lunge. And then progressed to riding on her own. I only allow her to ride on her own in the school though. If she's hacking, its the lead rein. :twisted: 
She's fallen off more times than I can remember, but she was over confident at the start, and everyone said she needed to fall off, I didn't like that at all. And believe me, the first one was scary. She'd started jumping, only a foot or so, still on the lead rein, but willow put in a big leap and of course Ellie was a frog leaping in the air, and came down with a bump. :lol: I can laugh about it now, couldn't back then. 
Our summer here was terrible also. Way too much rain.


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

wow! your daughter is amazing! she has really great balance.....are you sure she is just a 4 year old? keep her going on it! she is a really great rider and further on she will do great in shows


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thank you.


----------

